# Sortierung bei SQL-Abfrage



## cpu32 (1. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, das ist kein SQL- sonder Java-Forum, hoffe aber trotzdem auf eine Antwort, da mein Problem für jemanden erfahrenen mit Sicherheit schnell gelöste ist. Aber zur Sache (Namen sind natürlich alle beispielhaft):
Tabelle 1 muss über Tabelle 2 mit Tabelle 3 verknüpft. Das hab ich auch geschafft. Durch die verknüpfung mittels der ID-Spalten. (... WHERE Tabelle1.ID = Tabelle2.Tab1ID AND Tabelle2.ID = Tabelle3.Tab2ID) Mein Problem ist, Die Ausgabe nach einer 4. Tabelle zu ordnen, da Tabelle 4 eine Prioität-Spalte enthält, dessen Wert aber auch für Tabelle 3 gelten kann. Tabelle 3 enthält Tab4ID, also die ID-Spalte der 4. Tabelle. 
Soo kompliziert kann das doch nicht sein ... Aber ich als mehr oder weniger Anfänger steh da iwie auf'm Schlauch 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus 

cpu32


----------



## maki (1. Jan 2012)

ORDER BY -> Google


----------



## javapower (1. Jan 2012)

oder ein Tabelle3.Tab4ID=Tabelle4.Tab4ID


----------



## cpu32 (1. Jan 2012)

Danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten!!

@maki Wie man ein ORDER BY formuliert weiß ich ja. Nur in dem konkreten Fall hab ich's iwie nich gecheckt :/ Trotzdem Danke 
@javapower Tabelle3.Tab4ID=Tabelle4.Tab4ID auch ins WHERE und dann ORDER BY Tabelle4.Prioität? 
Ich war mir da nicht so sicher, weil es zu einer Zeile in Tabelle 4, also einer Tab4ID, immer viele Zeilen in Tabelle 3, also Tab3ID, gibt... warscheinlich ist meine Überlegung Quatsch ... Also Vielen Dank


----------

